# TS3: Euer Namen oder euer Nick. Wie läuft das bei euch auf dem Server?



## Martel (28. Mai 2010)

Hi, mich interessiert brennend wie das bei euch auf den TS/Ventrilo Server und Co. gemacht wird.

Werdet ihr dort mit euren richtigen Namen angesprochen, oder mit euren Nicknamen? Und wie sprecht ihr andere Leute an?



___________________________________________________________________

Zu mir:

früher war es ja noch in Ordnung Real,- ( übrigens der Discounter ! ) genannt zu werden. So in meiner Jugend. 1996-2001 ESl (bzw Liga Betrieb). Doch irgendwann wurde mir das zu blöd. Da man selbst auf Lanpartys so angesprochen wurde. Ich habe über all die Jahre dafür gekämpft ( Erfolgreich) das auf unseren Teamspeak Server der Richtige Name benutzt werden. 

Gibt es den Namen zweimal hat sich dann irgendeine Abkürzung eingebürgert... Gut Christian ist jetzt Tobi.. das ist aber was anderes ^^.

Nun haben wir unseren TS3 Server mit einem befreundeten Clan Spielergemeinschaft zusammen gelegt. Und da ist es nun so, dass die eine Hälfte RL Namen nimmt, die andere Hälfte Nick. Es ist uns/mir gerade erst einmal wieder bewusst geworden wie sehr wir doch über die nun 14 Jahre unsere kleine Insel der RL Namen aufgebaut haben. 

Ich finde es irgendwie, blöd mit Nick angesprochen zu werden.

Wäre mal schön von euch zuhören wie das bei euch ist. Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere alte Hase hier, der sich auch über die Jahre geändert hat.




pps: Höre gerade im Buffcast das ihr mit Waldgeist zusammen AOC Spielt? UNd Rl Name oder Nick was nehmt ihr ?


----------



## Arosk (28. Mai 2010)

Also bei uns im Clan sprechen wir uns mit Vornamen an, falls ich denjenige kenne xD In TS mit Bekannten ausm Internet werde ich immer mit Nick angesprochen und das mache ich auch. Hauptsächlich aus dem Grund weil ich ihre Namen nicht kenne xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

och das ist so ziemlich gemischt bei uns ... rl name, charname, spitzname, irgendein insider ...etc.

ich benutze immer meinen charnamen ... nur leute die ich gut kenne nennen mich mit meinem rl namen
ich war früher als ich mit WoW angefangen habe "Cleef the Chief" daraus wurde "Cleef the Chief of Doom" (XD)
nach meiner WoW pause war ich dann "Hannibal the Cannibal"
nach einer weiteren WoW pause war ich dann "Menschfeind" daraus wurde dannn "Menschfeind of Doom with LazOr" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (28. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> och das ist so ziemlich gemischt bei uns ... rl name, charname, spitzname, irgendein insider ...etc.



same here

da in meiner gilde bzw auf meim TS3 leute sind die ich entweder kenne, oder Arbeitskollegen sind, sprechen wir uns natürlich meist mit Namen an.

Allerdings in meinem Fall der Nachname und ned der Vorname, auf den hör ich auch gar nimmer... =)

Es gibt aber auch einige die wir nur IG kennen, dann nennt man die erstmal beim Nick bis wir den Namen kennen.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Mai 2010)

Unterschiedlich...ich hab meistens Nicks die aus irgendeinem Grund zu lang oder zu schwer auszusprechen sind, deswegen werd ich meistens bei einem meiner (Spitz-)Namen genannt...
Allerdings natürlich nur gilden- oder clanintern und selbst da überwiegen die Nicknamen (sofern ich denn mal ein Game aktiv zocke lol...ich glaub ich war seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich in War on bin reden wir uns immer mit unsren vornamen an.
weil wir uns auch schon kennen.
aber in anderen games eigentlich immer nick, aber der rl-name steht trotzdem hintendran beim nick.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Mai 2010)

Hm ich hab keine Probleme damit mit meinem Nickname Skola oder Mushrooms angesprochen zu werden (ist ja auch sehr wohlklingend :] )
Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass die meisten Frauen in der Gilde alle mit Vornamen ansprechen und die Männer eher auf Nicknames zurückgreifen


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2010)

Also bei uns in der Gilde isses so, dass wir uns doch hauptsächlich mit Vornamen anreden. Bei meinem Namen ne Abkürzung, verständlicherweise XD

Hatten in unserer alten Gilde (vorm erneuten Servertransfer) nen Raidleiter, der grundsätzlich außerhalb des Raides alle mit Namen, im Raid aber alle mit Nicks angesprochen hat. War sowieso ein Depp, vielleicht hat's ihn intelektuell überfordert, im Raid dann auch noch die richtigen Namen zu sagen oO

Da wir uns aus der Gilde aber fast alle persönlich kennen, reden wir uns natürlich mit Namen an. Nur die ganz neuen Gildenmitglieder werden erstmal, bis wir die Vornamen wissen, mit den Nicks angeredet ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Hatten in unserer alten Gilde (vorm erneuten Servertransfer) nen Raidleiter, der grundsätzlich außerhalb des Raides alle mit Namen, im Raid aber alle mit Nicks angesprochen hat. War sowieso ein Depp, vielleicht hat's ihn intelektuell überfordert, im Raid dann auch noch die richtigen Namen zu sagen oO



Ganz ehrlich ... die Aussage ist einfach nur dumm.
Im Raid spricht man grundsätzlich die Leute mit Nickname an, weil es sonst untereinander zu Missverständnissen kommt.
Ich persönlich z.B. kenne von unserem 35 Mann Raid-Kader nur 3 Namen.
Selbst wenn ich jetzt 10x mehr kennen würde, würde es immer noch Leute geben, die nicht wissen, wie jeder heißt.
Also spricht man bei Raids IMMER mit den Nicknamen an.


----------



## Martel (29. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ... die Aussage ist einfach nur dumm.
> Im Raid spricht man grundsätzlich die Leute mit Nickname an, weil es sonst untereinander zu Missverständnissen kommt.
> Ich persönlich z.B. kenne von unserem 35 Mann Raid-Kader nur 3 Namen.
> Selbst wenn ich jetzt 10x mehr kennen würde, würde es immer noch Leute geben, die nicht wissen, wie jeder heißt.
> Also spricht man bei Raids IMMER mit den Nicknamen an.



Generell gebe ich dir recht bei großen Gruppe.

Immer vorraus gesetzt das die anderen sich unter einander nicht kennen.

in 40 Raids damals Nicks. ansonsten waren die Rl namen da. Aber wir kannten uns auch alle im RL gut


----------

